
Stop making apps with surveillance-based components - kgraves
https://twitter.com/aral/status/1253980623812923392
======
anotheryou
On that note: every company I've been at struggles with even just KPIs (yet
they all have google analytics).

I love tools like Mixpanel/Amplitude/Indicative which give you great
statistic, an easy query UI and nice plotting. I believe you can use it
ethically by logging sessions only and removing any sensitive data if there is
any: Most product interactions are quite boring and if you buy sex toys I need
to record that order anyways and could only hide it from the 3rd party tool.

What really surprised me is that there is no open source self hosted
alternative to these tools, nothing comes even close.

------
dirtnugget
I once worked for an e-commerce site which added 3 tracking tools to the
website but could for the love of god not make out why they were losing
customers. They suggested adding another tracking tool on top.

------
ttonkytonk
Also stop making apps that I cannot uninstall or disable yet keep bugging me
every day despite blocking and disallowing every permission, like the Galaxy
Store app on my Samsung Galaxy S6.

~~~
McDyver
You can still uninstall apps, even without root access:

[https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-
bloatwa...](https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-
without-root-access/)

~~~
ttonkytonk
Thanks but my goodness looks like a lot of work and knowhow

